# Directv+ (LR15-300) now Avalible in Puerto Rico



## Illan (Jun 19, 2005)

sup Guys,

Today i took Delivery of D* Puerto Rico's newest offering, the DirecTV+ reciever.
Here some info:
-the Receiver Model is LR15-300 
-i got the upgrade offer since ive beeb d* puerto rico custumer for a couole of years.i paid $25.99 + 1 year contract.
-the DVR fee that D* Puerto Rico charges is $9.99 
-it can record up to 100 hours
-its dolby Digital capable




My Impression: 
This is a sweet Receiver, so far its leap and bound better than the thompson/RCA i had.The remore control is pretty slick. The user Interface is good(not tivo but gets the job done)i already noticed that this receiver does not pixelate my image like my old thompson.ill let keep you guys update on hows this baby works over here

-Illan


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Good to hear...

What is the model number of the remote.


----------



## Illan (Jun 19, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Good to hear...
> 
> What is the model number of the remote.


it doesnt say ,here some number i found inside the battery
rc17046002/00
313922867491

ive included pic of the receiver and the remote


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks like and HR20 DVR!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Smthkd said:


> Looks like and HR20 DVR!


No. It looks just like the R15 DVR ....

http://www.valueelectronics.com/directv_sys.htm


----------



## Illan (Jun 19, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> No. It looks just like the R15 DVR ....
> 
> http://www.valueelectronics.com/directv_sys.htm


yep its the same one


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

This is just a guess here, but I'm thinking the LR15-300 maybe stands for the Latino version of the R15-300. Like maybe an R15-300 that has Spanish as the default language?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> This is just a guess here, but I'm thinking the LR15-300 maybe stands for the Latino version of the R15-300. Like maybe an R15-300 that has Spanish as the default language?


Yep. Only sold in the DirecTV Latin America markets.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

TigersFanJJ said:


> This is just a guess here, but I'm thinking the LR15-300 maybe stands for the Latino version of the R15-300. Like maybe an R15-300 that has Spanish as the default language?


It would also need to know how to use DirecTV's Latin Satellite services instead of the US satellites.


----------

